# Lacie self-securing scarf



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Lacie Self-Securing Scarf

Materials Martha Stewart Crafts 100% merino wool yarn  2 skeins
Size 7US straight knitting needles (3)
Needle to weave in ends
Scrap yarn or stitch holder

Note.. Slip first stitch of each row KW KnitWise (as if to knit) on all rows to keep uniform edges. This includes the ruffle rows, the loop rows and the body of scarf.

Make ruffle Cast on 80 stitches. Knit 7 rows in stockinette (K on right side, P on wrong side) Remembering to slip first stitch of each row KW.

Next row. K2 together across row. (40 stitches remain)
Body of scarf. With remaining 40 stitches, begin lace pattern

Row 1 Slip first stitch ONLY as if to Knit, yo, ssk, P2, * K1, yo, ssk, P2* repeat between asterisks until end of row
Row 2 Slip first stitch ONLY as if to Knit, purl to end of row.

Work these two rows until work measures 8 from cast on edge.

Divide stitches by slipping stitches to two needles. 

Slip first stitch onto right hand needle, then second to third needle, third stitch onto right hand needle, fourth stitch onto third needle. Repeat slipping stitches alternately until you have 40 stitches on each needle.

Slip stitches from one needle onto scrap yarn or holder.

Work remaining 40 stitches in stockinette, slipping first stitch knitwise until piece measures 2 inches. Break yarn, leaving a 6 inch tail. 

Attach yarn to unworked 40 stitches and repeat the stockinette stitch until length reaches 2 inches. 

Next, holding both sections on needles in your left hand, slip stitches one at a time onto empty needle, alternating between two needles until all work is back on one needle again. 

Begin with lace pattern and knit until work measures 31 inches from loop section.

Make ruffle Increase in each stitch by knitting into front and back of each stitch (80 stitches on needle)
Knit in stockinette stitch slipping first of each row KW for 7 rows.

Bind off all stitches. Block lightly


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous scarf, Amy! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Pretty...and pink!  Thanks for the lovely pattern.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks Amy that is a very pretty scarf that is in my mind for a future project.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks for pattern.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I love it,and in the pink color my favorite color.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Very pretty Amy!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful Scarf - Thank you! its my next on the list to knit!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your work - great idea for my mother, who does not like fiddly scarves.


----------



## Western Stepper (Sep 2, 2012)

What a lovely scarf pattern it will make a special pressie for Christmas but I wonder why my computer won't print it. The printer won't accept it is there a way round this problem please ?


----------



## terri65 (Jul 7, 2012)

Love it - just what I like - been looking for something not too taxing, but not too plain either. Spot on - thank you.


----------



## lindilou (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely pattern which I thought I'd attempt as my next project. However, on reading through the pattern I think there may be a mistake which I want to check with you. 

It says that the lace pattern is done using 40 stitches and yet when it tells you to knit 8" then divide the stitches to do the loop it says that you will have 40 stitches on each needle. Surely this should be 20 stitches on each needle! Can you please confirm before I start knitting? Thank you.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Western Stepper said:


> What a lovely scarf pattern it will make a special pressie for Christmas but I wonder why my computer won't print it. The printer won't accept it is there a way round this problem please ?


Copy and paste it on an email to yourself. Then print the email. That may work.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Love it. I will be making it for myself.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Very pretty Amy ! Thank you for sharing ! You must be a fast knitter , you always have so much going on . You are very talented !


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

lindilou said:


> Lovely pattern which I thought I'd attempt as my next project. However, on reading through the pattern I think there may be a mistake which I want to check with you.
> 
> It says that the lace pattern is done using 40 stitches and yet when it tells you to knit 8" then divide the stitches to do the loop it says that you will have 40 stitches on each needle. Surely this should be 20 stitches on each needle! Can you please confirm before I start knitting? Thank you.


Lovely scarf! But I too would love the answer to lindilou's question please. Thanks.


----------



## JSDesign (Apr 30, 2011)

Lacie scarf will be knitted in UK very soon. Looks great. JuliaJSDesigns


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Copy and Paste and Safe as:


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Very lovely. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Very nice scarf.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Love the scarf, and I am making one as gift. I think too, that after you slip the stitches into thev2 different needles it should be 20 sts. In each needle. But I could be wrong! Will read te pattern again. Please let us know


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

That is gorgeous - thank you!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That is so pretty. Thank you for the pattern! I have a friend who saw one of this type scarf (knit in garter stitch) and she really liked the idea of the scarf but didn't care too much for the garter stitch. I now know what she'll be getting for Christmas.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

How fabulous. Thanks for sharing....


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Many thanks for the pattern - my favorite style of scarf, and this one is quite pretty. Have bookmarked it to make for the upcoming cold weather.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, Amy. That is a beautiful scarf.


----------



## katygrace (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely, thank you!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

lindilou said:


> Lovely pattern which I thought I'd attempt as my next project. However, on reading through the pattern I think there may be a mistake which I want to check with you.
> 
> It says that the lace pattern is done using 40 stitches and yet when it tells you to knit 8" then divide the stitches to do the loop it says that you will have 40 stitches on each needle. Surely this should be 20 stitches on each needle! Can you please confirm before I start knitting? Thank you.


Yep, yep, you are right. I read and re-read my directions, but did not see this one. I guess this makes YOU my test-knitter.

Thanks for posting this so I can make a change.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> Love the scarf, and I am making one as gift. I think too, that after you slip the stitches into thev2 different needles it should be 20 sts. In each needle. But I could be wrong! Will read te pattern again. Please let us know


You are correct. Alas, I AM human. Thanks for the "heads up" so I can post a correction!


----------



## Blueathlone (Aug 10, 2012)

Beautiful pattern, Amy. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cathy3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Also, besides making the 40/20 stitch straight??? How much yarn did this scarf take?? I have a ball of cashmere that would really look good, just wonder if I have enough..........thanks. C


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Western Stepper said:


> What a lovely scarf pattern it will make a special pressie for Christmas but I wonder why my computer won't print it. The printer won't accept it is there a way round this problem please ?


Copy and paste the info you want into a word document and use that to print. It should work.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Already tossed the ball band, but did a google search and Martha Stewart 100% merino has 120 yds. I used two balls, so I used 240 yds. Used up all but a few feet. 

The yarn SAYS on the band that it is a (4) which is worsted weight in the US. I found that I, myself would call it a very light worsted weight. (In other words, I disagree with the rating that dear Martha has placed on the band.... I would call it a (3) sport weight yarn)


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

Beautiful! Looks like a quick make-up for Christmas! Thanks


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

I really like this. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Great pattern and scarf, Amy. It looks so snuggly and warm.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this with us. It is very pretty.


----------



## Western Stepper (Sep 2, 2012)

I have just printed the pattern x 2 one for my auntie as well. My printer had become adrift so all back to printing now.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

I really like the scarfs with the key hole or any way to keep them together like this. This one is very nice, and I made a copy of it to make a few for gifts for christmas. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Lacie Self-Securing Scarf
> 
> Materials Martha Stewart Crafts 100% merino wool yarn  2 skeins
> Size 7US straight knitting needles (3)
> ...


----------



## Irsette (Nov 12, 2011)

I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Very beautifull Amy.. just wish my knitting skills were up to this!!!


Susie


----------



## gato54 (Mar 15, 2012)

Please, is there an answer here. I noticed the same thing.
Talking about the 40 stitches divided into 40 stitches each needle.


----------



## gwensmuse (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this! It is beautiful and will make a great Christmas gift!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes. I posted an update here and in the User Submitted Pattern sections. It is a typo. You start with 40 stitches and divide evenly between two needles. You will have 20 stitches on each needle before beginning loop.

I apologize for this typo.


----------



## gato54 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank You! I am so glad everyone here is so gracious(sp). I love all the works.
Your scarft is great.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Amy, This is the type scarf I want to make from yarn my sis brought me from Scotland.
I have 3 balls.
I was going to make a mitered hat and this type scarf with it. My sis had one 'must'.
I 'must' use the yarn for me, and not someone else!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Hi Amy, This is the type scarf I want to make from yarn my sis brought me from Scotland.
> I have 3 balls.
> I was going to make a mitered hat and this type scarf with it. My sis had one 'must'.
> I 'must' use the yarn for me, and not someone else!


Go for it! Try not to give it away as I am very unsuccessful at that.


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

gato54 said:


> Please, is there an answer here. I noticed the same thing.
> Talking about the 40 stitches divided into 40 stitches each needle.


The answer was given. Scroll back to last page.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Love it! Just in time for Christmas, too! Thanks a mil, Amy.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Cindylu said:


> Very pretty Amy ! Thank you for sharing ! You must be a fast knitter , you always have so much going on . You are very talented !


Amy, you are truly amazing! Such an encourager. We all appreciate your generous sharing.
Thank you, Cindy


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

So pretty! So generous of you to share.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

I was going to edit my post ...this grew too fast..

I have no explanation why but I visualize almost every pattern as 'done' in Patons Lace yarn..I love it, also affordable on fixed income.. but this would be yummy done in that and possibly a little longer (I use large needles w/lace yarn) 

...and then again might be like the owl scarf I fell in love with.. no way would it work in Paton Lace.. LOL!! never fear... I jumped on some worsted red I love too..again, thanks so much and wish I had the nerve to try something like you did.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Amy,

Your scarf is gorgeous. I have made a .pdf file with the correction (40 to 20 stitches) to make the pattern easier to download.

Hope it will be useful.

Here is the link:


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank You! This will be an easy scarf to make for Chirstmas Gifts.


----------



## sandymac (Nov 20, 2011)

Great scarf thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

tricotscalins said:


> Hi Amy,
> 
> Your scarf is gorgeous. I have made a .pdf file with the correction (40 to 20 stitches) to make the pattern easier to download.
> 
> ...


Aren't you a doll! I was trying to get my husband to do just that and we were having a tough time getting it to work. Thank you for going to the trouble. Much appreciated.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. It's in my "someday" folder.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> tricotscalins said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Amy,
> ...


It was easy to do and took only a few minutes. Anyway, I had to do it because I always save the patterns as .pdf on my computer. I am glad to see you appreciate.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful Thank you for the pattern


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you very much Amy. I will likely make that soon. 
Have bookmarked AND saved the PDF so kindly done by tricotcalins. This way I won't lose it.!!!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks again, I am on my way to ACMoore for yarn.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

tricotscalins said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > tricotscalins said:
> ...


You are both very generous with your talent and your time. Thank you very much. It's nice to know people like you on KP.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> Thank you very much Amy. I will likely make that soon.
> Have bookmarked AND saved the PDF so kindly done by tricotcalins. This way I won't lose it.!!!


Yes!! I second that. I'm starting the scarf tonight, it is beautiful Amy; will make great gifts and a few colors will go to me.  Thanks so much to both of you. I had made a copy but the PDF provided by tricotcalins makes it even better. Carlene


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Lacie Self-Securing Scarf
> 
> Slip first stitch onto right hand needle, then second to third needle, third stitch onto right hand needle, fourth stitch onto third needle. Repeat slipping stitches alternately until you have 20 stitches on each needle.


On this part of the pattern: then second to third needle, third stitch onto right hand needle, fourth stitch onto third needle.

do u mean left needle? I'm confused as it states 2 straight needles...or is the third needle a stitch holder?

Also if correction was 20 on each needle, we still cast on 80? or is that a cast on of 40? sorry read it and reread it and I am just confused, would love to make this for my daughter who is into scarfs and a great gift for Christmas...

Oh by the way, love the scarf, it's very beautiful...thanks for sharing your talent with us...

Cynthia


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

Many thanks for sharing this lovely pattern. On my Christmas list.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my Amy it's a beauty! Thank you for the pattern!

Anita


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for this beautiful pattern! I am going to make it for my daughter for Christmas.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Love the pattern. It can get cold here in the winter and this scarf looks very cozy.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Great design. thanks for sharing


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I absolutely love this. It's wonderful.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful keyhole scarf Amy...wow impressive too..

Thanks for generously sharing your pattern hon.

Did you get to knit it on your new needles?


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

tricotscalins said:


> Hi Amy,
> 
> Your scarf is gorgeous. I have made a .pdf file with the correction (40 to 20 stitches) to make the pattern easier to download.
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing that, much appreciated


----------



## GranmaDot (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Amy. This is just what I have been looking for.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice scarf. Not a pink person myself, but I can see it in another colour as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Cute scarf! Thank you for posting :-D


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Amyknits. It is a lovely scarf.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

That is just beautiful, thanks for sharing the pattern with us. I think my DIL would really like this one. Now as to what color. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I had saved in Word so went back and made the changes.


----------



## KayellWY (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I love it!


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Amy, thanks for sharing. Beautiful scarf, looks snuggy warm. Great photography,too.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Amy, thank you so much for sharing this beautiful scarf pattern. Since I am making several scarves for Christmas presents this year, this pattern will go in my Christmas stack. Thanks to Tricotscalins also for putting in pdf format. I've already printed it and it's hot off the press!


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Very elegant


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

its gorgeous thank you for sharing


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

your scarf is very pretty.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you Amy. It is so pretty and I am sure my sister will love it when she opens her present on Christmas Day. Vique


----------



## fae425 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi: I am in love with the LACIE SELF SECURING SCARF pattern I do remember that there was a correction on a follow up page and I cannot find it. Does anyone know where the correction is listed?? IF so could you please let me know where to look??? 

Thanks a bunch 

Fran (fae425)

PS I have never written to this site so if I haven't done it correctly please excuse!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

fae425, there is a link to the pattern, including corrections in a pdf form on page 4 of this thread. Thank you for the compliments. Amy


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Page 4


----------



## Peni (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Better get knitting as the cold winter days are fast approaching. x


----------



## pgf (May 1, 2011)

Amy, Do you have the measurements of the scarf? I would appreciate them, thanks


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Nice pattern, thanks!


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

Thats really lovely, well done, beautiful work.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

I love it Amy. Nicest self securing scarf I have seen in a long time. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

This scarf is just beautiful! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

tricotscalins said:


> Hi Amy,
> 
> Your scarf is gorgeous. I have made a .pdf file with the correction (40 to 20 stitches) to make the pattern easier to download.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the PDF...it makes it so much easier to follow. :thumbup:


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh, this is so pretty and just cries to be a next project! THANK YOU AMY!


----------



## Patmats (Jan 14, 2013)

Amy, I have a few questions regarding this pattern.
If you do 7 rows in the stockinette stitch you end on a knit row, which means the next row to work would be a p/row, and it says to K2 tog, is that correct?? and is it really a total of 7 rows? or as it says knit 7 rows and not counting the purl rows???? I am so confused
then when you do the first row of the body, if you are on a purl row and k , yo, ssk, p2 you no longer have the yo
Is this pattern printed somewhere else????


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

There is a downloadable version....

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/9/24/1348506062181-lacie_self_securing_scarf.pdf

This is on page 4 of this thread.

You cast on the first row and then knit 7 rows in stockinette stitch. Start with a purl row and when it comes time to knit 2 together, you will be on a knit row.


----------



## Patmats (Jan 14, 2013)

but that one says the same thing, and it doesn't answer my questions, can you???? thanks


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Patmats said:


> but that one says the same thing, and it doesn't answer my questions, can you???? thanks


Ummmmm.... I think I just did. I said cast on the stitches, purl the first row and then you will end up on a knit row and you can go ahead and do your K2tog. You can also do 8 rows if that makes you more comfortable.

After the K2together row, you will then start on row 1 of the lace pattern which will be the same side (right side).


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Amy I did the scarf and it is beutiful thanks for the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## MARIONT (Nov 29, 2012)

Lovely. I am going to add this pattern to my to do list. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thank you Amy for this beautiful pattern. I want to make this for me!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Tell me about your owl scarf. My dgt loves owls.Can you share a picture/ pattern?

Thanks


krestiekrew said:


> I was going to edit my post ...this grew too fast..
> 
> I have no explanation why but I visualize almost every pattern as 'done' in Patons Lace yarn..I love it, also affordable on fixed income.. but this would be yummy done in that and possibly a little longer (I use large needles w/lace yarn)
> 
> ...and then again might be like the owl scarf I fell in love with.. no way would it work in Paton Lace.. LOL!! never fear... I jumped on some worsted red I love too..again, thanks so much and wish I had the nerve to try something like you did.


----------



## mammaw10 (Dec 10, 2012)

very pretty thanks for pattern will be making in near future.


----------



## mammaw10 (Dec 10, 2012)

very pretty thanks for pattern will be making in near future.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks, Amy! This would make a great Christmas gift to go with the fingerless gloves I've been knitting.


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

Did anyone have any problems with the pattern for this scarf? I seem to be ripping more than knitting. It also seems to be crooked. I don't know if it's me or the pattern. I usually don't have problems with patterns. Just wondering if anyone else is having a problem.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

1318 said:


> Did anyone have any problems with the pattern for this scarf? I seem to be ripping more than knitting. It also seems to be crooked. I don't know if it's me or the pattern. I usually don't have problems with patterns. Just wondering if anyone else is having a problem.


What exactly is your problem? If you send a PM to Amy, I am sure she will be pleased to help you.


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

My scarf is crooked and I think it is because the two sides are not the same. I'm working on changing that. I sent two pms to Amy yesterday, but no response.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Amy you are the best .
I book mark you socks .
Love 
Eugenia


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Amy, another pattern for my to do list. It will be a great addition.


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> There is a downloadable version....
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/9/24/1348506062181-lacie_self_securing_scarf.pdf
> 
> ...


If you knit two together, that makes the first row of the lace pattern on a

wrong side row. Is that correct. This pattern is very confusing. Did you make the pink scarf that you are showing?


----------

